# New Home Theater Setup



## Ramu (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Folks, 

I have been tasked to setup a New Home Theater meeting THX standards in Bangalore, India. The room size is approx 29' wide and 42' long. Budget is not a Constraint. The requirements are: 

1. Cinemascope Projector with curved screen, if possible 
2. AV 7.2 

Is there some specific sites that can help me design the HT from scratch? 

Thanks //shan


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Shan,

I would contact THX directly at [email protected]. They should be able to help you out! :T


----------



## Ramu (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks. Sent a mail to THX, but they never bothered to respond. 

regards //shan


----------

